# Damn I Think My Ph Is Crashing?



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

About 4 days ago my dad sanded a table that had like a varnish finish to it, and caused some dust to get in my fish tank. My PH is usually about 7.4 and the liquid looks like a forest green color now when I test it the color is like a yellowish color which means its lower and the color giuid doesnt even read that color so Im asuming its lower. Ive done 25 percent water changes the past two days and today ive changed the carbon and filter sleeves on both filters. My Reds seem to be stressed they are always hiding now and swimming real fast. Am i on the right track to recovery or is there something else I can do??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yambeezy said:


> About 4 days ago my dad sanded a table that had like a varnish finish to it, and caused some dust to get in my fish tank. My PH is usually about 7.4 and the liquid looks like a forest green color now when I test it the color is like a yellowish color which means its lower and the color giuid doesnt even read that color so Im asuming its lower. Ive done 25 percent water changes the past two days and today ive changed the carbon and filter sleeves on both filters. My Reds seem to be stressed they are always hiding now and swimming real fast. Am i on the right track to recovery or is there something else I can do??


Your doing everything right so keep it up. Just be careful not todo too much. 1 unit on the pH scale is 10X so what seems like a small pH change of say 5-7 is actually a difference of 100X in acidity. Id do a couple small water changes a day.

Also, try to put your topics in the appropriate spot so everything is more organized


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Also check the PH of the water you are using for water changes...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would also check the kH (buffering capability) of your water. If it is low, it can result in pH crashes much more easily.


----------

